# WFB 8th edition gamers edition for sm stuff.



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys and galls,

I recently got a WFB 8th edition gamers edition. (Bag, book, dice, templates and what not.)

I don't play WFB however and I'm looking to trade it for some sm models or kits. I'm not looking for anything specific but I won't take just anything for it.

I'm fine with kits or models which are chapter specific. (BA, DA, BT, SW, etc.)

Let me know if you're interested.


----------

